# Do Cryptocorynes( Crypts) have rhizomes ?



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

Do Cryptocorynes( Crypts) have rhizomes ? 

I got some Crypts Walkeri and some of them seem like they are growing around something hard on the base however there are so many smaller roots around it I can't tell if its a rock, piece of wood, a thicker stem or a Rhizome. 

Does anyone know if Crypts have Rhizomes? If so, I am going to have to dig them up in my aquarium. 

Thanks.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Not sure what you mean but sometime my crypt develop a big lump where multiple new crypt can form. But I don't think that is similar to rhizome which practically is crawling stem. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Do Cryptocorynes( Crypts) have rhizomes ?
> 
> I got some Crypts Walkeri and some of them seem like they are growing around something hard on the base however there are so many smaller roots around it I can't tell if its a rock, piece of wood, a thicker stem or a Rhizome.
> 
> ...


I believe they are technically called rhizomes but they aren't like the Anubias and java fern rhizomes. Crypt rhizomes will not rot when buried, so no need to dig them up


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I think it's more considered a crown than a rhizome- the thick part at the base where the leaf petioles emerge from. I've had the idea that if this part of the plant is buried, yes it can rot. Sometimes I give mine a gentle tug so that the crown stays above substrate the plants seem to do better this way (my kuhlis' activities tend to bury them a little bit).


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if terrestrial and aquatic are classified the same. For terrestrial plants, the rhizome is a modified stem that travels under the soil to to grow a new plant. So in this sense yes crypts propagate by a rhizome. I have removed crypts from my tank before only to have them come up again from rhizome that has ran all over under the substrate. 

Crypts also produce new stems from the crown. After it gets large enough some of the stem can be separated from the main plant and re planted.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Crypts dont have rhizhomes. They have stolons or "runners".


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

I have received many crypt rhizomes. You will recognize them on plants that have been growing for many years on end. I once received a 20 year old plant, which had around 30 6-inch long rhizomes that when replanted produced over 5 baby plants each... so I would suggest replanting them lol.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

looking4roselines said:


> Crypts dont have rhizhomes. They have stolons or "runners".


Stolons are runners but they do not travel under the substrate. Rhizomes travel under the substrate. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Whatever it is called, crypt do form new plants from its root system.
I think there may have two ways of forming new plants for crypt,one is through Runner which is why new crypt emerge from substrate at some place away from mother plants, second is new plants from rhizome which normally seen when I receive new plants. However my crypt don't tend to form new plants from rhizome in aquarium. Maybe because my crypt not very old. 

























Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Crypts do not have rhizomes in the since that java fern has rhizomes. While there is a thickening of the root structure of crypts, I don't believe this would be considered a rhizome. A rhizome is an underground modified stem structure.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

Whatever its called, it won't rot under the eco-complete substrate like I have been told traditional Rhizomes do ? 

That is really what I'm trying to find out. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Whatever its called, it won't rot under the eco-complete substrate like I have been told traditional Rhizomes do ?
> 
> That is really what I'm trying to find out.
> 
> Thanks.


Correct, it will not rot in the substrate.


----------

